# Inverted Plastic Honey Jars



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

The inverted jars with the dripless valve in the lids are my best seller. It took a bit for folks to learn what they were, but it seems the only folks who won't buy them now are the hard core folks who won't buy honey (or anything else) in plastic containers. These are the ones I use:

http://www.gabees.com/store/product...d=413&osCsid=542724d53b45beb787639663443f1470

The "no mess" feature is really a big hit. Several customers will buy one inverted jar and a quart or gallon as a refill.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

GA: Do you have to market no mess... dripless part of it?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

As far as individual sizes these are also my best sellers... I still have alot of folks that are die-hard honey bear enthusiasts so I offer both in the 1lb size.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

We use the inverted 1# as well and they are our "grocery store shelf staple". 

Of course, our line-up does not include honey bears... I hate honey bears (I know, I know... they're the #1 best seller). We offer 8 oz classic and 1# inverted in plastic and 2# and 5# in glass. Since we do varietal honey, a lot of people actually buy the 8 ouncers and maybe buy a couple different varieties. Next in popularity is the 1# inverted.

What bothers me is the cap color choice... yellow, yellow, yellow and then theres yellow. Yellow looks like crap with the natural amber color of honey! For the 8 oz bottles, we use red. Heck, even white would be better than yellow! I have looked into getting red one made, but the minimum order size is 50,000 (I think) and financially prohibitive for a small time beekeeper.

Petra


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

LusciousHoney said:


> Heck, even white would be better than yellow! I have looked into getting red one made, but the minimum order size is 50,000 (I think) and financially prohibitive for a small time beekeeper.
> 
> Petra


Call Mann Lake and talk to Jack, the owner. Maybe he would be willing to offer the other colors if he knew that there was enough of a demand for them.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Chef Isaac said:


> GA: Do you have to market no mess... dripless part of it?


Yes -- otherwise folks think it's just an upside down container -- which is also an advantage as when it's almost out you don't have to shake the honey to the spout as you would a bear.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Betterbee has a choice of red, black, or yellow caps. All of my honey is sold raw so I've only used them before honey started to crystalize. They disappear off the shelf in no time


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Berkshire bee, but those are the "standard" caps that we use for the 8 oz. Our 1# caps with diaphram are wider and looks better with the 1# container... http://www.gambercontainer.com/honey.asp (notice the yellow)
Petra


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmmm.... interesting! Can I buy just caps? (once you have them in red)


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Won't be a problem. I'll let you know on pricing and when we'll have red, assuming no delays.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Those look like the same caps we're using, but just checking... They have the drip free diapham in the cap, right?
Petra


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

That is correct,
and we will have them in red.
I'll PM the details,
so I don't take over the thread!


----------

